
Show HN: I wrote a Bash library - housni
Shelon: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;housni&#x2F;sheldon<p>It&#x27;s not a framework, it&#x27;s a library. It attempts to mimic function names in Python. Most functions work in Bash 4.3+ but there are those that work on older versions. The &#x27;help&#x27; target in Makefile is on crack! Check the issues in that repo for upcoming features. Useful for DevOps Engineers or anyone who has to write Bash scripts.
======
blcArmadillo
Clickable link:
[https://github.com/housni/sheldon](https://github.com/housni/sheldon)

